# Announcement - Changes to RTF from Chris Atkinson



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dear RTF Community,

Since 1998, the various iterations of RTF have been a big part of my life and many of yours. Today marks the change in yet another move of the RTF forums to new servers and a new network. 

The difference today is that while I may remain as “janitor”, it will no longer mean that I'm the owner of this resource. RTF is now owned by VerticalScope. VerticalScope manages a number of specialised online communities, including many Outdoor, Hunting, Fishing and Pet forums. They are now accepting RTF under their network and will primarily be managing the day to day technical issues of the site. Aside from some new admin accounts you will see logged in, there is little that will change about RTF.

How does this affect you? Well, it really doesn’t. The goal is to keep the culture, the feel, and the community intact. You can log in as you always have and continue to use the resource just as you’ve done over the years. This really is best for the resource. 

I’ve had changes in my daily life, my career and other things that have made me question how to best insure the future of RTF. RTF is not going away. In fact, the strength of the retriever community presence is part of what made RTF attractive to Verticalscope.

Thanks so much to all of you for making RTF the valued resource that it has been to the global retriever community. You’ll still see me around, both here as well as at some retriever events down the road. I’ve got this new puppy named PJ that needs to get some line time…

Straight Lines to all, 

Chris Atkinson


----------



## Administrator (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for retrievertraining.net along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,
-Philip


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to you...it was a good run


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

well it has been a GREAT run Chris......Been a daily visitor since 2001 and will continue...THANKS BUDDY>


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris, 

I am compelled to say a huge Thank You to you and the members of RTF. As a new owner and trainer this forum has been an invaluable resource for many types of info. I am 3 1/2 years into what I hope will be a journey that continues the remainder of my life. I have found here info that has been a great help in finding a pro to trouble shooting issues that are seldom covered in videos or books. 

I hope this this change and what comes next is good for you and your life. 

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Chris, I know you'll still be the "janitor" and RTF will go on as normal.

You know I only wish you the best in your personal endeavors and look forward to good things coming your way!!! 

I look forward to working with Philip and continuing to make RTF the "GO TO" place for retriever training and all that goes along with it!!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Chris: thank you for hosting and creating RTF.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the years you've hosted us, Chris.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Appreciate all you have done for retriever community as moderator of RTF, judge & participant in HT & FT. Hope our paths cross in the future. Thanks Richard Davis


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Job well done my friend!

Johnny G


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for all you have done for the retriever community by having this sight..best wishes with the new pup ...Steve S


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Chris, Thank you for all you have done. I understand why you are doing what you did. May all your ribbons be blue.


Jeff Gruber


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Chris.

This site has helped me out a lot since I have been on.

Now the admin, please dont mess with the servers too much. I dont want it to get blocked at work.


----------



## Administrator (Jul 8, 2016)

labsforme said:


> Chris, Thank you for all you have done in the past. I understand why you are doing what you did.
> I am on another fishing/hunting website that VerticalScope purchased as well. Be prepared for multiple problems with adware etc.Was not a good change for the website.They just had a huge breach in their security and made all users change passwords. While I have seen changes to RTF over the years this one may push me off.
> Sincerely
> Jeff Gruber


The security breach did not effect RTF at all. The instructions for users to change passwords was only a small part of what was done to make our network even more secure. Using complicated and unique passwords you update semi regularly on all accounts is good security practices. If you have suggestions or have issues with anything on the site please make sure I am the first to know so I can quickly work out the issues. 



joeyrhoades said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> This site has helped me out a lot since I have been on.
> 
> Now the admin, please dont mess with the servers too much. I dont want it to get blocked at work.


The site has been on our servers since Friday, if its still working while you are at work it should continue to. 
-Philip


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Chris, thanks for all you've done over the years to make this a great (an unique) place and a great resource.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris thanks for all you have done, Good luck with what ever you plan for your future, hope to finally meet you one day
Karen


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Chris,
Thank you for bringing RTF to all of us in the retriever community. Good luck in your future plans and family life.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you Chris


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Chris, for all you've done, and best wishes to you and yours.
I'm on another large forum that VerticalScope purchased, and it has been nothing but problems and complaints. Membership is down by a huge percentage. It was not a change for the better.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the countless hours of hard work Chris!

I wondered why the site wasn't loading the way it always had. It now loads the same way as the owners other forums poorly if at all.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Best of luck and thanks so much for your help when I needed it.
Best,
Freya


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

so nobody asked, I will. [email protected] "Philip"
How many dogs do you have, what breed, and how many secret duck spots do you have??
that is all that matters. 
if we get to know you better it will be semi. vs. double barrel. 

oh, and if you accidentally dump all the past posts at midnight with an error keystroke. we will never let you hear the end of it, will we Chris?


----------



## Administrator (Jul 8, 2016)

Ken Bora said:


> so nobody asked, I will. [email protected] "Philip"
> How many dogs do you have, what breed, and how many secret duck spots do you have??
> that is all that matters.
> if we get to know you better it will be semi. vs. double barrel.
> ...


Personally, have not had a dog in a few years. from a young age I grew up with mostly small breed dogs (mostly mutts and one Chihuahua that appeared to be the one in charge of the pack. My last dog was a Boston Terrier who I lost custody of in a break up. I do plan bring a dog or two back into my life. My wife knows I am a bit dog obsessed but out current living situation does not permit any pets of any kind. We have about 4 more months left on our lease and will be looking for a pet friendly place as my wife wants a cat again as well. 

I am primarily here to help maintain the site. I admire all of you who have smart and beautiful dogs, my personal situation should not have any bearing on my ability to help keep things running well here. 

-Philip


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for all you've done Chris. Sorry for the earlier post. Good luck w/ the pups!
M


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Chris!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Thanks for all you've done Chris. With the passing of Unca Jerry, Howard N, Uncle Bill, Lanse and the list goes on and on...
> ...many have posted less frequently. With you exiting it feels even more as though RTF will never be the community it once was. To see the current "Janitor" isn't even a retriever person is a sad state of affairs.
> 
> Wish you and yours well Chris. RTF was a great thing for a lot of us and I will miss it.
> ...


Miriam, I am still a retriever person. I did not quit. I have Bus and PJ staring at me right now!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Stoune said:


> Thank you Chris!!


OH no...thank YOU Mr. Stoune. If anyone's going to help me and PJ get that line time, it's you and "mean dog"!

I appreciate you. (Much more than I say and show)

Chris


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for your many years of dedication to the resource Chris. I've been involved in a transition to verticalscope in the past. No big deal


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

A lot of memories...best wishes!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of your dedication to the forum Chris , HAPPY you are able to let go! Live you life, find your happiness!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Chris, thanks for all you've done over the years to make RTF what it is today. Wishing you all the very best in future endeavors!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Everyone is making it sound like Chris is leaving RTF permanently. He's not leaving us.


----------



## huntintiger (May 31, 2016)

Dang. I haven't been a member long,but I appreciate your work. I hope this site will continue as it has under your leadership. It has been helpful to me alresdy. I have much to learn. I hope to continue to gain knowledge here.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Good luck Chris.. The UNIVERSE opens doors for us.. Its up to us make the decision to walk through them... Exciting times ahead for you I am sure... I wish you the best,,and thank You for what you did here..

Member then "Crappy" Fishin rods you purchased? Put em to work...


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for all you've done, Chris. On a few occasions, you've offered to address matters with me over the phone. Can the "janitor" still do that? All the best to you.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

admin2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for retrievertraining.net along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, Phillip.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

The times they are a changing. Again. Chris you have done an incredible and often thankless job here. RTF has introduced me to people and places that will always be with me. Even if the changes disintegrate the old community, the spirit shall live on.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I want to echo all the compliments to Chris and the job his has done with this forum. Buddy, as you continue to sail forward in all of life's challenges, may the wind be at your back and the sea be welcoming. Hope all other challenges appreciate you as much as we do here.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Was that Chris I saw getting out of the stretch limo and into a private helicopter? haha. Thanks for the site Chris I've gotten a lot of enjoyment from it. Tim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeeze Chris, the place won't be the same without you. Thanks for your steady hand on the tiller all these years. I always wondered if there is life beyond dogs, I guess you'll find out. I vaguely remember, fishing, flying, travel, backpacking and other fun things I used to do before dogs, dog training and trialing. Have fun!


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you Chris for providing us all with a wonderful resource, and a virtual tailgate where we can talk about the dogs! Enjoy your next adventure!


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris for everything you have done and good luck with PJ enjoy the ride..


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks from me and my pack for all your time and effort . Call anytime . Sanity not required regards my friend...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Jeeze Chris, the place won't be the same without you. Thanks for your steady hand on the tiller all these years. I always wondered if there is life beyond dogs, I guess you'll find out. I vaguely remember, fishing, flying, travel, backpacking and other fun things I used to do before dogs, dog training and trialing. Have fun!


Thanks John, But I am not getting out of dogs. And I don't plan on leaving the site!

Chris


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Boy I hate change !!!!!

Finally, after 12 years I get use to how RTF works and you go and do this. 

Brother Chris, you deserve all the thanks we can muster for the service you began and worked so hard to grow. Best to you and yours and thank the family for letting us borrow you for our own selfish entertainment.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Good for you Chris, you have busted your ass for us and I appreciate it.
I know some of these changes you are going through are tough but keep your chin up. You are a fine man and father and you got guys like Bill Stoune to hang with!!!
I know you aren't going away and we will always stay in touch. Now get out there and get PJ ready for a Derby


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Chris....
I am only a phone call away, if need...
Yours truly...
Benny and the Jets.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

"Hey....You know that guy named Chris Atkinson....yeah, the guy who judged our NAHRA test last weekend....Yeah the guy that was haning out with Polock....yeah, that guy! Well, they say he has some kind of Dog Site on the internet....oh, they were drinkin some polish licquer....wownowska!!! (or somethin like that!!lol)...Anyway, I checked out that site and it is COOL...!! " 

Thanks Chris for ALL the years I've had to check out your site, for all the friends I've made, real and virtual!!! For all the stuff I have been able to learn and share... For giving my Cody a pass or two (or fail too!!) But most of all for all the memories...! Don't go too far....We need your reasonable attitude to keep us tempered as you have in all these years...I miss the old days...But I know all about change and moving on too!!! Good Luck with your dogs and your life!!! Don't know what I would have done without this resource...Hope to see you around here still.....
Best Wishes
Earlene Lacy


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Geez, this reads like somebody died! If anything, sounds like Chris is finally going to get to live again. If RTF crashes this weekend (that crap will keep you up all night), now its someone else's problem!

Chris, thanks for an awesome job in creating and maintaining this forum for all these years. Go spend the Million$$ you earned!! ;-)

Seriously, enjoy life away from the constant headaches and concerns of site ownership.


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck to you and PJ!! Dog To The Line.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris, thank you so much for all you put in the forum. It is responsible for many a friendship I wouldn't have had otherwise and that is priceless.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

i hope they keep the same format or operating whatever system. a couple other outdoor forums changed their programming or whatever and the new layouts sucked...seemed slow and ads everywhere popping up....plus i am getting older and resisting change everywhere....


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Good on ya Chris. You've taken your pull at the front, time to enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Thanks for an amazing site - no better resource available for the retriever community.


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks for giving us the RTF. I read it almost everyday and have learned a lot about retriever training from it. my dog KASEY is a much better dog because of the help you gave me. Good luck with your new dog hope we see you at the park some day


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris,

I hope that you find not being "on call" 24/7/365 to deal with technical issues on the site provides you a lift as you move into a different phase of life.

Best wishes, thanks for starting a great resource where I too as many others have said met some great people and received some good information. 

Enjoy the more relaxed participation on the site and hope to read about you and PJ in the event results section.

Take care,

Deb Z


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank-you Chris for all you have done in creating and all the dedication you gave this website along with Vicki. You have done a great job!

I hope all goes good with your future endeavors, I'm know you'll still be around. Hope to meet you one day. 

Good luck with PJ, hope he exceeds your expectations!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

P J said:


> Thank-you Chris for all you have done in creating and all the dedication you gave this website along with Vicki. You have done a great job!
> 
> I hope all goes good with your future endeavors, I'm know you'll still be around. Hope to meet you one day.
> 
> Good luck with PJ, hope he exceeds your expectations!


Thanks, Paula


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott Krueger said:


> i hope they keep the same format or operating whatever system. a couple other outdoor forums changed their programming or whatever and the new layouts sucked...seemed slow and ads everywhere popping up....plus i am getting older and resisting change everywhere....


Hey Scott, Thanks. I would have guessed after my reaction to the Avery stuff, that you'd have been one to celebrate my change in status!

I owe you a public apology for my reaction to that.

Maybe one day we'll cross paths and I'll buy you a cold pop.

Chris


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Chris,
Thank you for building such a wonderful resource and reaching out to many of us. I know that your contributions to our sport are not over. God bless.

Sincerely,
Duane


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the years you've hosted us!
In behalf of the Québec guys that you know .


----------



## Happy (Aug 3, 2016)

I think a congrats is due. It's like selling a house after you spent years remodeling it and finally got it to pass inspection. Hahalol


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Chris, many thanks for this forum. Regardless of what the future brings, it has been a great tool, a great place to make connections, and a great tailgate setting. What information is here! And there are some wonderful people I've met through this setting. I trust it will continue but in any case your contribution has really stood the test of time. (or am I just old?) I suspect being on call a little less will be welcome!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Chris. on a momentous occasion like this we should always remember to take the opportunity to share with others our feelings about them. so always remember, you are slightly above average in my book!;-)

jmc


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks brother!


Richard


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

roseberry said:


> thanks Chris. on a momentous occasion like this we should always remember to take the opportunity to share with others our feelings about them. so always remember, you are slightly above average in my book!;-)
> 
> jmc


JMC, I take that as a huge compliment. Thanks! Chris


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for your tireless efforts maintaining this resource!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> JMC, I take that as a huge compliment. Thanks! Chris


Hey Chris, do I have to remove my *RTF* sticker from the 4Runner?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

road kill said:


> Hey Chris, do I have to remove my *RTF* sticker from the 4Runner?


I'd advise against it. The "red truck crew" here in Central IL all sports the stickers.

I won't be funding another run of those stickers. 

Chris


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Chris. Thought about you the other day. Haven't visited with you in a couple years. Appreciate this site and what it has done to help the retriever community. My old girl is chasing ducks in dog heaven now and my male is now 13 and retired. So I'm not active in the sport currently. I still check the site regularly just to keep up to date on all things retrievers so if I do get back in it again I won't be in the dark. Best of luck to you bud! Many thanks!!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks Chris, although I have not been here much as of late I have gained tons of knowledge from this site and it's many resources!!! Also connected to many people in the field trial and HT community via this forum! Thanks again!!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I've always enjoyed our phone calls, well almost all of them ;-). You've done a nice thing here and I wish you well my friend. Pocket dial anytime. Greg (P.S #2 son heading to Happy Valley next week)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In 2003 Jerry Harris told me you need to join RTF. I asked what's RTF? Jerry said it's just a bunch of people shooting the bull, kinda like sitting on the tailgate at a field trial. In those days I knew or knew of the majority of the people and it was a hoot. Some like Jerry are no longer with us, most just moved on. These days I hardly know anyone so I rarely post and don't visit much. Thanks Chris, it was a fun ride, good luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> In 2003 Jerry Harris told me you need to join RTF. I asked what's RTF? Jerry said it's just a bunch of people shooting the bull, kinda like sitting on the tailgate at a field trial. In those days I knew or knew of the majority of the people and it was a hoot. Some like Jerry are no longer with us, most just moved on. These days I hardly know anyone so I rarely post and don't visit much. Thanks Chris, it was a fun ride, good luck to you in your future endeavors.


Thanks Dr. Ed. 

I was just talking with a colleague of mine who has 26 years in with the same company. We were just talking about life's changes. Whether we want them or not, whether they are welcome or not, one thing's for sure. Change.

I appreciate all you've shared here over the last decade plus. (I can't believe time has flown by like that.)

It looks like you're still here, and it looks like I am too. 

Change is good. Change is good. Change is good....... 

Chris


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thanks Dr. Ed.
> 
> I appreciate all you've shared here over the last decade plus.
> 
> Chris


I will second that! 

Lanse Brown introduced me to this site. I've enjoyed everything here, even the timeouts which came 
too often :evil:. 

Enjoy your extra time - I can't believe how much time I have since I stopped training dogs seriously .


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris isn't stopping dog training, he is finding more time for it by retiring from Janitorial duties. Frankly I don't know how you did it.
Thanks Chris. A lot of people get and give good advice here. It is an amateurs best friend, and all of the dogs have benefitted.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Chris for providing such a wonderful resource!! All of us (Chris, myself and the ever-present Cousin Alexander K) thank you for everything you've done and we look forward to our paths crossing again some time in the future!


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Chris, for all you've done, and best wishes to you and yours.
> I'm on another large forum that VerticalScope purchased, and it has been nothing but problems and complaints. Membership is down by a huge percentage. It was not a change for the better.


That's been my experience also. Not a fan of VS.


----------



## JR51 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thankyou Chris


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Change is good. Change is good. Change is good.......
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Don't get too carried away. I am sure this change is good for you and RTF, though.

Change is inevitable, just try to enjoy the ride!

Tom


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris, I am extremely grateful for this resource. A few years ago (right after I joined), I posted a question and you sent me a PM with your phone number so we could discuss my question. I was shocked that the owner of a website would take the time to talk on the phone the to a newbie. I appreciate it as much today as I did on that day.
Thanks again!
Dave Farrar


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris, you are one in a million.


----------

